# World Autism Awareness Day



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

April 2nd, 2010 is World Autism Awareness Day.Please visit the link below, by the logo are additional resources to learn something about autism that you may not be aware of.

Arguably, never has there been a disorder of this magnitude that so precious little is known about.The 1 in 150 children that you may often hear mentioned will some day be hundreds of thousands of adults. There are grossly insufficient resources available to our children. There are absolutely NO resources to cater to our adult children. Autism is painfully easy to ignore and overlook when it doesn't touch your world, but odds are it does - almost every day. The next time you find yourself interacting with someone who whose comments seem random or odd,* stand a little too close, can't look you in the eye, speak in monotones, take what you say literally, don't understand humor or sarcasm, or have difficulty starting or ending a conversation; odds are you aren't dealing with a 'weirdo', you are probably dealing with someone with an Autism Spectrum Disorder.

Be a little more patient. Be a little more kind. Be aware. Please.

http://www.worldautismawarenessday.org/site/c.egLMI2ODKpF/b.3917065/k.BE58/Home.htm

Best,Don M
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

